# Do ISOMs get ya...high???



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

This may come as no surprise to the well-versed brethren of the leaf on this forum, but I was a bit shocked to discover that the lovely leaf from the island we dare not speak of is grown in soil that contains high amounts of the mineral lithium! As many of you know, Lithium is a psychotropic drug used to calm/stabalize people with mood disorders.

The recent issue of Cigar Magazine has a nice lil' article about ISOMs, their history, etc, and the author states that a physician told him that each cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the mineral.

While .275 megagrams is certainly not enough of anything to make a _big_ impact, this writer's source claims that it is enough to explain the somewhat euphoric sensation some people get when they spark up an ISOM. This would have an even greater effect on people with a low resistance to the mineral (same as how some people can ingest more cyanide than others; our body already contains the needed elements to complete the chemical effect. Some just have more than others!).

So, while it's extremely debatable as to whether or not ISOMs will have you seeing rainbows and swimming in a sea of puppy dogs, there is some compelling evidence that a relaxing evening smoke from the island of which we dare not speak is given such relaxing qualities courtesy of Mother Nature's medicine cabinet!


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I just figured it was our dear old friend nicotine. Before I started smoking I remember thinking that Cubans were banned because they had weed inside.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

are you talking about CUBAN CIGARS? you mean, CUBAN CIGARS, right? the ones that come from CUBA?

or, if you're allergic to saying/typing the words cuba and/or cuban cigars, you can say "havana" or "habanos"...

  :tg :tg

---------------

no, i've never experienced any "euphoria" while smoking a *cuban cigar*.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Let's see...the last ISOMs I smoked were in Nassau. I was sitting on the Atlantic Ocean, a special martini called a "Silent Assassin" in one hand, a wonderful Bolivar cigar in the other. My beautful wife sitting next to me, and two dear friends from Montreal across the table. Was I high? You bet!! Was it the ISOM? How can I be sure? So many things going well it was tough not to be "high".

Now I have a few ISOMs resting in humi, a wonderful gift from heartpumper, and a few on the way from splits from other kind BOTLs here. So very soon I can make a better judgement...the phone ringing, dog barking, wife "suggesting", etc....if I can still get that euphoric feeling, than maybe it is that ISOM.....and it will be wonderful testing, regardless.....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> This may come as no surprise to the well-versed brethren of the leaf on this forum, but I was a bit shocked to discover that the lovely leaf from the island we dare not speak of is grown in soil that contains high amounts of the mineral lithium! As many of you know, Lithium is a psychotropic drug used to calm/stabalize people with mood disorders.
> 
> The recent issue of Cigar Magazine has a nice lil' article about ISOMs, their history, etc, and the author states that a physician told him that each cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the mineral.
> 
> ...


Well I know they calm my old arse down Jim...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Let's see...the last ISOMs I smoked were in Nassau. I was sitting on the Atlantic Ocean, a special martini called a "Silent Assassin" in one hand, a wonderful Bolivar cigar in the other. My beautful wife sitting next to me, and two dear friends from Montreal across the table. Was I high? You bet!! Was it the ISOM? How can I be sure? So many things going well it was tough not to be "high".
> 
> Now I have a few ISOMs resting in humi, a wonderful gift from heartpumper, and a few on the way from splits from other kind BOTLs here. So very soon I can make a better judgement...the phone ringing, dog barking, wife "suggesting", etc....if I can still get that euphoric feeling, than maybe it is that ISOM.....and it will be wonderful testing, regardless.....


Well hog wheres the pics of your beautiful wife?? :r After all we seen you my friend,so wheres the lady that allows you to come out and play with us?? :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

horrorview said:


> The recent issue of Cigar Magazine has a nice lil' article about ISOMs, their history, etc, and the author states that a physician told him that each cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the mineral.
> 
> While .275 megagrams is certainly not enough of anything to make a _big_ impact, this writer's source claims that it is enough to explain the somewhat euphoric sensation some people get when they spark up an ISOM.


A megagram is 1000 kilograms (one million grams). So what that fellow said is that a cuban cigar has 275 kilograms of lithium per cigar, roughly 600 pounds. I'm inclined to think his conclusion is as accurate as his science.

This was discussed on another thread. If it was .275 mgs (milligrams) or .275 micrograms, the dosages would still be many times lower than that used to treat depression. I will admit that the pharacokinetics of lithium ingested in smoke and that taken orally are quite different, but I still disbelieve there is any connection because oral lithium has no effect on people who are not depressed. So although you might be damned happy because you are enjoying a fine smoke, the lithium is unlikely to be involved.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> A megagram is 1000 kilograms (one million grams). So what that fellow said is that a cuban cigar has 275 kilograms of lithium per cigar, roughly 600 pounds. I'm inclined to think his conclusion is as accurate as his science.


She blinded me with Science, guess thats not the same thing. nevermind


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, i've never experienced any "euphoria" while smoking a *cuban cigar*.


yeah, join the _only say cuban_ club.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8936&highlight=lithium


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8936&highlight=lithium


Speaking of the salty taste, I had an RS12 the other day that had a decidedly salty taste. Never got that from cuabas, which I have seen often discussed along with salt taste. You think the rollers sweat on the tobacco? Anybody been in a habano factory and able to report on the working conditions?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Speaking of the salty taste, I had an RS12 the other day that had a decidedly salty taste. Never got that from cuabas, which I have seen often discussed along with salt taste. You think the rollers sweat on the tobacco? Anybody been in a habano factory and able to report on the working conditions?


...its due to the thighs of the young virgins .....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> ...its due to the thighs of the young virgins .....


mmmmmmm thighs in my best homer voice.. :r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

habanos usually get me high, if i am not carefull.

high on my wife's shit list that is :fu


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

horrorview said:


> This may come as no surprise to the well-versed brethren of the leaf on this forum, but I was a bit shocked to discover that the lovely leaf from the island we dare not speak of is grown in soil that contains high amounts of the mineral lithium! As many of you know, Lithium is a psychotropic drug used to calm/stabalize people with mood disorders.
> 
> The recent issue of Cigar Magazine has a nice lil' article about ISOMs, their history, etc, and the author states that a physician told him that each cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the mineral.
> 
> ...


 :BS

Common misconception. Although I do believe the guy should have checked it out a little better before offering up this suggestion.

*What is Lithium?

Lithium is a natural substance. it occurs naturally in food and water, and therefore small amounts can be found in the body. Certain minerals, however, have a high Lithium content and it is from this source that the medication Lithium carbonate is made. When prescribed by a doctor, the medication can be termed simply 'Lithium carbonate' or 'Lithium citrate.' However, most manufacturers sell the medicine under a trade name. In the United Kingdom common trade names for Lithium carbonate include:*

Anyway, Lithium doesn't work this way, and neither do most other antidepressants.

If enough of the drug is introduced in the system, it will correct the chemical imbalance that causes depression or mania in some patients. Those who don't suffer from mania or depression will usually not see any positive effects at all. As well, the dosage has to be considerably higher than that for any effect to be seen.

Lithium & most other antidepressants work by bulding up in the system over a period of weeks, taking a prescribed dosage of anywhere between 50mg+ every day. It doesn't work like pain-killers or weed or anything like that. There is no instant high.

In fact there's no "high" to be gotten at all, if there was, these medications would have tremendous street value and would be considered as a high-risk controlled substance like Vicodin, Percocet, Ultracet, Provigil, etc. etc. etc, of which they are not.

What these drugs do is allow people to operate, and think, as they would if they were not suffering from this chemical imbalance. They alter a person's mood in such a way that the only thing they feel... Is Normal. You don't feel high, or wasted, or anything else, all you feel is Fine.

The buzz, or feeling of euphoria, comes from the Nicotine contained in the Stogie. That's it. 

However, you're welcome to send me your ISOM's if you worried about what the effects of Lithium will do to you. Here are the side-effects. l :w

Here's some side-effects of Lithium...
*
EARLY SIDE EFFECTS INCREASED THIRST 
INCREASED URINATION 
NAUSEA 
MILD STOMACH CRAMPS 
'SHAKY' HANDS 
MILD SLEEPINESS 
SLIGHT MUSCULAR WEAKNESS 
DRY MOUTH 
DECREASED SEXUAL INTEREST 
SLIGHT DIZZINESS 
AGGRAVATED ACNE

INTERMEDIATE SIDE EFFECTS EXCESSIVE WEIGHT GAIN 
EXCESSIVE URINATION 
SKIN RASH 
KIDNEY DAMAGE 
THYROID CHANGES (WHICH MAY CAUSE SLEEPINESS, TIREDNESS, SLOW THINKING, FEELING COLD, HEADACHE, DRY SKIN, CONSTIPATION, MUSCLE ACHES AND UNUSUAL WEIGHT GAIN) 
'SHAKY' HANDS

SERIOUS SIDE EFFECTS PERSISTENT DIARRHOEA 
VOMITING OR SEVERE NAUSEA 
SERIOUS HAND TREMOR 
FREQUENT MUSCLE TWITCHING 
BLURRED VISION 
CONFUSION 
SEVERE DISCOMFORT 
SWELLING OF LEGS AND FEET ANY SEVERE ABNORMALITY 
--------------------------------------------------------
*

Basically, the guy's just blowing smoke out of his ass. Welcome to fast & loose journalism.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

DaveC said:


> habanos usually get me high, if i am not carefull.
> 
> high on my wife's shit list that is :fu


HAHAHA!! After this month's spending spree, that's where I'm currently residing!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Jokieman said:


> Basically, the guy's just blowing smoke out of his ass. Welcome to fast & loose journalism.


After seeing SeanGar's post about the actual weight value of a megagram, LOL, I'm starting to agree!! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

For Frank, here's a pic of the wife with me and some friends...we are the couple to the left...and we were in Mexico smoking some nice stogies at this joint!




Sorry, pic ain't too clear...time to go on vacation again!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> For Frank, here's a pic of the wife with me and some friends...we are the couple to the left...and we were in Mexico smoking some nice stogies at this joint!
> 
> Sorry, pic ain't too clear...time to go on vacation again!!


That looks like a party to me Tom, thanks for posting it bro. Wifey and I looking to go on a cruise to Mexico next year if possible. BTW way you weren't kiddin when ya said beautiful wife. I hope you guys are as happy as the Mrs. and I are.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

The only thing that gets high from Cubans around here is the balance due on my credit card!!!! :w


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Criminy, Icehog! You look like you could bench press a house! :r 

I'm looking at going on a cruise later this summer, Frank! I was checking out the deals on Expedia, and there are some great packages leaving from Ft. Lauderdale that stop in Cozumel and Belize City


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> That looks like a party to me Tom, thanks for posting it bro. Wifey and I looking to go on a cruise to Mexico next year if possible. BTW way you weren't kiddin when ya said beautiful wife. I hope you guys are as happy as the Mrs. and I are.


Thanks Frank....If I could just get her to start smoking with me, I know we could rival you and Anita....the couple the smokes together, stays together! You two are the bomb!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Criminy, Icehog! You look like you could bench press a house! :r
> 
> I'm looking at going on a cruise later this summer, Frank! I was checking out the deals on Expedia, and there are some great packages leaving from Ft. Lauderdale that stop in Cozumel and Belize City


JIm...my goal is to get my humidor so heavy that I can't lift that...but I have a l o n g way to go!! :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> JIm...my goal is to get my humidor so heavy that I can't lift that...but I have a l o n g way to go!! :r


Hell Tom I was looking forward to shaking your hand if we're lucky enough to meet up,but I like my hand the way it is. CRUNCH sorry old guy didn't know my own strength... :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Criminy, Icehog! You look like you could bench press a house! :r
> 
> I'm looking at going on a cruise later this summer, Frank! I was checking out the deals on Expedia, and there are some great packages leaving from Ft. Lauderdale that stop in Cozumel and Belize City


Jim we been looking also but we have the trip in May to Oklahoma,so it looks like next spring is our target. hmmmm now setting up some kind of Herf next year for a bunch of us CS folks in disguise as a pleasure cruise.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hell Tom I was looking forward to shaking your hand if we're lucky enough to meet up,but I like my hand the way it is. CRUNCH sorry old guy didn't know my own strength... :r


A handshake, and a good smoke...I am looking forward to the day we can do that....I'll lay off the weights that week...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

floydp said:


> hmmmm now setting up some kind of Herf next year for a bunch of us CS folks in disguise as a pleasure cruise.


Oh, man, you don't have to ask me twice! (or even once, for that matter, 'cause I'll crash the thing!!! LOL).

A Cruise Herf!!! That would be incredible!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I could see a bunch of CS guys in the ship's pool floating on those little blow up beds with stogies hanging :r out their mouths.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

A cruise herf? That is, perhaps, one of the all time great ideas! :u 


About getting high........not in the conventional sense. Even though I havn't had but a handfull of ISOM's (thanks to BOTL's here!), the enjoyment of a great tasting stick seems to calm me, like a seditive. Even if I'm actually moving around doing something. Which isn't very often!  



:ms NCRM


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

This is a little scary. My wife and I have been looking into a cruise for the last couple of weeks, too! We want to experience what everybody else talks about. 

I am in and would help out with any assistance I could possibly offer to help pull this thing off. Frank, let's do this thing!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

IHT said:


> are you talking about CUBAN CIGARS? you mean, CUBAN CIGARS, right? the ones that come from CUBA?
> 
> or, if you're allergic to saying/typing the words cuba and/or cuban cigars, you can say "havana" or "habanos"...
> 
> no, i've never experienced any "euphoria" while smoking a *cuban cigar*.


Yeah, what IHT said.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> are you talking about CUBAN CIGARS? you mean, CUBAN CIGARS, right? the ones that come from CUBA?
> 
> or, if you're allergic to saying/typing the words cuba and/or cuban cigars, you can say "havana" or "habanos"...
> 
> ...


Oh no you said CUBAN CIGARS, your going to jail...............


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Oh no you said CUBAN CIGARS, your going to jail...............


Just as long as it's not Cuban jail!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

hollywood said:


> This is a little scary. My wife and I have been looking into a cruise for the last couple of weeks, too! We want to experience what everybody else talks about.
> 
> I am in and would help out with any assistance I could possibly offer to help pull this thing off. Frank, let's do this thing!!!!!


This sounds like it could be a great herf!!! I can ask some people I know that go on cruises all the time and get a contact to speak with about a group rate.
Maybe we can start a new thread for a cruise herf. Work on the details, how long, how many, where it would stop, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> ...a cruise herf. Work on the details, how long, how many, where it would stop, etc. etc. etc.


Cuba? That would be cool.

We can't stop in Cuba? OK, never mind.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't you guys read???? he was making a literary play on "he who must not be named" from Harry Potter.... sheesh..... 

Dang, I would consider the cruise if you guys promise one thing...

NO SPEEDO's  
(that just makes me want to poke my mind's eye out)


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

*No Speedo's?*

O.K., I'll be the one in a thong!

That oughta make you want to jab a pencil in your mind's eye. (Grin)

Gordo


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Churchlady said:


> Don't you guys read???? he was making a literary play on "he who must not be named" from Harry Potter.... sheesh.....


Thank you Churchlady!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

floydp said:


> Jim we been looking also but we have the trip in May to Oklahoma,so it looks like next spring is our target. hmmmm now setting up some kind of Herf next year for a bunch of us CS folks in disguise as a pleasure cruise.


Ok, Here's what I am going to do...I'm going to set up a new thread in the Herf section and aim for next spring. This way it will give everyone time and the opportunity to plan and make arrangements. I'll also start to ask my friends for the contacts they usefor their cruises. Quite a few of them have recently gone on a 3 dayer for $250 per person. But we'll have to see how many want to go and for how long.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Here's what I am going to do...I'm going to set up a new thread in the Herf section and aim for next spring. This way it will give everyone time and the opportunity to plan and make arrangements. I'll also start to ask my friends for the contacts they usefor their cruises. Quite a few of them have recently gone on a 3 dayer for $250 per person. But we'll have to see how many want to go and for how long.
> 
> Ron


OK, a little late but, I have posted a new thread in the herf section for a cruise herf. I don't know how to put a poll in it because, I'm a newie, and it is my first new thread....Chime in if your game!!!!

Ron


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

The answer is yes, Cubans, ISOMs, whatever, they can get you high. But don't think lithium has much to do with it.


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

Are we back on track yet?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Max_It said:


> The answer is yes, Cubans, ISOMs, whatever, they can get you high. But don't think lithium has much to do with it.


Is it the ganja they roll up in the middle LOL


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Is it the ganja they roll up in the middle LOL


You never know.. ganja?? You mean WEED??????, MARY JANE???? (I could go on)


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

CUBAN cigars do not... only smoking crack does.


----------

